# After 2 months...



## terrybahena

Hi everyone! Well I've been here for 2 months and am finally starting to feel settled. Probably at 3 months, 6 months, etc., I feel differently again ha ha. I am so happy to be here in Mexico, but I will say that my first few weeks were a little topsy turvey. I am in a tiny town, less than 1000 people, and only 3 people besides me speak English, and 2 of them are kids. Also I rarely see the 1 adult. In some ways it's good because I am learning Spanish in survival mode. Yes my husband speaks English, but we are around other people every day and so he speaks Spanish with them. I have made a few friends, one couple in particular and she and I have become very close in a short time...and she does not speak any English. I went thru some troubling feelings at first. After about 2 weeks the newness wore off & I felt isolated, left out. Learning to do things on "Mexican time" was/is hard too- so I'm learning patience. Everything is possible in Mexico- but everything takea time. Wait wait wait. As I said I'm starting to feel "a part of" now, but for newbies- if you are not moving to an area with an expat community, give yourself a break. Go easy on yourself getting used to unfamiliar things, customs, waiting, finding milk. But bread comes by your house on someone's head, the same for eggs, clothes, chairs. And man is it hot. We have no ho water and don't care a bit. We walk on the beach in the mornings & evenings, the hammock is my favorite reading spot.

Most of all I want to thank all of you on this forum. I wanted to make this move, but needed info- I asked lots of questions from can my dog drink the water to questions about visas, bringing our car, etc. (By the way my dog drinks water from the toilet, puddles, everywhere and is fine. I got really sick after about 2 weeks and the dr visit, including a shot in the butt, pills for the runs, and antibiotics for days- cost me about $14 US. You all talk about anything & everything and it was so helpful and such a comfort to me. So again I say thank you thank you. Terry


----------



## sparks

If you want to be there you will get past the isolation feeling. As long as you are accepted by friends and neighbors you don't need to understand all the everyday chatter. Just ask for clarification when something sounds important to you.

I've been here 6 years now, Spanish is pretty good ... and I don't follow most of the local BS conversations. I get the general content but always have to ask about something I may need to know. If they are talking to me ... I also need to ask for a repeat 20/30% of the time. If you have friends that care about you it will work out well. Kinda like being reborn in a dream


----------



## Longford

Thanks for taking the time to report back.

Yes, it's a challenge. And not something you can really learn much about until you walk the walk. Such a move takes courage. And the love for your man!

One of the places I enjoy staying at when in Playa Ventura is at Casa del Encuentro, which is run by Helmut and Zoyla. I hope they're still there because there was talk they might move elsewhere. Zoyla is from there. Helmut is German. They have a nice little pizza place during the evening. I've often recommended it to foreigners passing through the area as a place to stay. Both are wonderful people and could become friends. Some English is spoken there.

Have you been to Ometepec yet? It serves as a market center for the region where you're at. Although I prefer to make the trip to Acapulco and the box stores there, restaurants, nightlife and sometimes oddball atmosphere.

When Winter comes around you'll see some Canadians and maybe an American or two who will show up to park their RV or tent on the beach. Take advantage of the opportunity to spend some time with them ... as a pressure release valve and discuss whatever you want ... in English.

Do keep us informed on how you're doing. Best of luck with the new life. Lucky you.


----------



## terrybahena

Longford said:


> Thanks for taking the time to report back.
> 
> Yes, it's a challenge. And not something you can really learn much about until you walk the walk. Such a move takes courage. And the love for your man!
> 
> One of the places I enjoy staying at when in Playa Ventura is at Casa del Encuentro, which is run by Helmut and Zoyla. I hope they're still there because there was talk they might move elsewhere. Zoyla is from there. Helmut is German. They have a nice little pizza place during the evening. I've often recommended it to foreigners passing through the area as a place to stay. Both are wonderful people and could become friends. Some English is spoken there.
> 
> Have you been to Ometepec yet? It serves as a market center for the region where you're at. Although I prefer to make the trip to Acapulco and the box stores there, restaurants, nightlife and sometimes oddball atmosphere.
> 
> When Winter comes around you'll see some Canadians and maybe an American or two who will show up to park their RV or tent on the beach. Take advantage of the opportunity to spend some time with them ... as a pressure release valve and discuss whatever you want ... in English.
> 
> Do keep us informed on how you're doing. Best of luck with the new life. Lucky you.


Helmut and Zoyla are still here. I met Helmut in Feb when I was here for a quinsinerra. My husband has chatted with them & I actually saw him up on the road today walking his dog. If you stay there, then you must know where the Lighthouse is (El Faro). We live right next door in the green house. We have been to Ometepec a few times already, for home phone, and Super Che the biggest grocery store around. Acapulco too, but it's always a whole day...

I am learning to not sweat the small stuff- and it's all small stuff! I learn a little more Spanish every day, and as stated above I am making friends who really care about us. I believe we're here for the long run. Letting go is new experience and I find I like it. I also like what was said above about being reborn in a dream- very aprapo (sic).


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Well...how hot IS it? I guess moving there in the summer, you get that part over with right away. As beautiful as the tropics are, I don't think I could handle the heat and humidity. Of course, you are from Chicago, so you already know hot, humid summers...but you've left behind those brutal, frigid winters!

I've been a bit embarrassed by the weather here in Northern California when I hear from friends in the midwest and east coast who are suffering from the heat this year. Here it's sunny, breezy and between 68F and 75F every day. I try not to gloat.


----------



## Isla Verde

ptrichmondmike said:


> Here it's sunny, breezy and between 68F and 75F every day. I try not to gloat.


Kind of like the weather in Mexico City right now, though the sunshine is occasionally interrupted by exciting rainstorms.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Isla Verde said:


> Kind of like the weather in Mexico City right now, though the sunshine is occasionally interrupted by exciting rainstorms.


Yep, DF has very nice weather. I wish we had exciting thunderstorms here, but they rarely occur. I love them.

It's definitely going to be the high country for me in Mexico. At least 5000 feet up, maybe even 7,000+. I'm not sure exactly where Terry is located -- I gather near Acapulco -- but it would kill me in short order.

How's the air quality in DF these days? I haven't been there in a decade, but it was iffy then, at least during my visit. 40 years ago, the SF Bay Area was choking with smog, but they've done a pretty good job cleaning it up through regulations.


----------



## edgeee

well done Terry.
please keep us informed with your news.
you are doing what i want to do so i'll be nosy.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

edgeee said:


> well done Terry.
> please keep us informed with your news.
> you are doing what i want to do so i'll be nosy.


Yep. Terry report's are especially interesting, to those of us still here NOB, because we've followed along with her through the process of making the move. And now, her adjustment to a whole new world. Great stuff. I love this board!


----------



## terrybahena

ptrichmondmike said:


> Well...how hot IS it? I guess moving there in the summer, you get that part over with right away. As beautiful as the tropics are, I don't think I could handle the heat and humidity. Of course, you are from Chicago, so you already know hot, humid summers...but you've left behind those brutal, frigid winters!
> 
> I've been a bit embarrassed by the weather here in Northern California when I hear from friends in the midwest and east coast who are suffering from the heat this year. Here it's sunny, breezy and between 68F and 75F every day. I try not to gloat.


I'm not from Chicago; I'm from northern Ca like you! Petaluma, about 30 miles north of San Francisco. It's the kind of hot where we have to run a fan all the time. Next big purchase will be an AC unit. Your skin is damp, moist, or soaking wet all the time. I cut off all my long pants and need to donate coats and jackets that I dragged down here. It's actually not the hottest time of year cause it's the rainy season, however it's only rained at nite (which is fine with me), except for our first week with 3 days of the end of a hurricane. I also finally found a bug lotion that works at least ok. A month ago I was covered in huge welts...You would think that ocean breezes would cool things off, but no. And the water isn't cool either. AND I LOVE IT! And Sam (the dog) loves it too. Oh and of course my husband feels wonderful. I am considering chopping off my hair however. :clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde

ptrichmondmike said:


> Yep, DF has very nice weather. I wish we had exciting thunderstorms here, but they rarely occur. I love them.
> 
> It's definitely going to be the high country for me in Mexico. At least 5000 feet up, maybe even 7,000+. I'm not sure exactly where Terry is located -- I gather near Acapulco -- but it would kill me in short order.
> 
> How's the air quality in DF these days? I haven't been there in a decade, but it was iffy then, at least during my visit. 40 years ago, the SF Bay Area was choking with smog, but they've done a pretty good job cleaning it up through regulations.


Yes, when life is dull there's nothing like a visit from Tlaloc to provide some entertainment.

I couldn't live permanently along the coast anywhere in Mexico either - that kind of climate turns me into a grouchy slug!

The air quality in Mexico City has improved over the years, and of course it's better in the rainy season than at other times of the year. I remember back in the 1970s and 1980s that I'd arrive home with dirt under my fingernails after having spent some time downtown, but that hasn't happened in years.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Petaluma? Where did I get the idea of Chicago? Senior moment?

Petaluma is a such a pretty town, it must have been hard to see it in the reaview mirror. I sometimes stop there for lunch on the way to visit close friends in Ukiah.

Welll...you don't make the tropics sound very appealing (damp, wet, welts, and NOT the hottest time of year) -- I'm glad you and Sam are loving it!


----------



## terrybahena

ptrichmondmike said:


> Petaluma? Where did I get the idea of Chicago? Senior moment?
> 
> Petaluma is a such a pretty town, it must have been hard to see it in the reaview mirror. I sometimes stop there for lunch on the way to visit close friends in Ukiah.
> 
> Welll...you don't make the tropics sound very appealing (damp, wet, welts, and NOT the hottest time of year) -- I'm glad you and Sam are loving it!


Oh the welts are gone- that was just the mosquito welcoming committee. And the weather just takes me getting acclimated- I don't see everyone around me sweatin' the way I do. This place is beautiful and simple & amazing. Iguanas sunbathe on our rocks, birds with very cool calls, random horses just walking by the house- on both the beach side and the road. Donkeys too- altho' I had to stop Sam from a street fight with one who wanted to come in our yard! He put his head down to do a head butt to Sam, then suddenly turned around I think to kick him. I grabbed Sam, called the donkey a jackass, and got the gate closed. 
I see people taking huge pigs for a walk. And the water is soooo cool. Every wave is different, and we've seen dolphins & sharks cruising by chasing fish. The cloud formations are awesome- I don't know why- maybe we're closer to the sky here? It is SO appealing! Simple, not easy, and appealing.


----------



## Isla Verde

terrybahena said:


> Oh the welts are gone- that was just the mosquito welcoming committee. And the weather just takes me getting acclimated- I don't see everyone around me sweatin' the way I do. This place is beautiful and simple & amazing. Iguanas sunbathe on our rocks, birds with very cool calls, random horses just walking by the house- on both the beach side and the road. Donkeys too- altho' I had to stop Sam from a street fight with one who wanted to come in our yard! He put his head down to do a head butt to Sam, then suddenly turned around I think to kick him. I grabbed Sam, called the donkey a jackass, and got the gate closed.
> I see people taking huge pigs for a walk. And the water is soooo cool. Every wave is different, and we've seen dolphins & sharks cruising by chasing fish. The cloud formations are awesome- I don't know why- maybe we're closer to the sky here? It is SO appealing! Simple, not easy, and appealing.


The daily parade of animals you describe sounds both enchanting and surrealistic, especially the big pigs on leashes! I hope you're planning to post pictures.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Isla Verde said:


> The daily parade of animals you describe sounds both enchanting and surrealistic, especially the big pigs on leashes! I hope you're planning to post pictures.


No kidding -- sounds like scenes from a Jodorowsky movie, if you know his work. Except funny.


----------



## Isla Verde

ptrichmondmike said:


> No kidding -- sounds like scenes from a Jodorowsky movie, if you know his work. Except funny.


I have a vague recollection of seeing a Jodorowsky film many years and was not impressed. On the other hand, the menagerie described by terrybahena really tickles my funny bone.


----------



## terrybahena

Isla Verde said:


> The daily parade of animals you describe sounds both enchanting and surrealistic, especially the big pigs on leashes! I hope you're planning to post pictures.


ha ha I didn't know we could post photos here. I post them on FB, but I don't have one of the pig. But the first pig I saw on a leash was being dragged by a woman and the pig was screaming. My husband said he was taking the pig to tie him up in the yard, I said then why is he screaming? Hubby said "cause he probly liked it better in the house" I laughed for about 5 minutes. So I think the leashes are to get them to their tie up spot. But it is comical!

But there is a law here that if you hit a cow or other livestock in the road with your car, the owner has to pay to fix your car. You can also try to work out a deal and take the cow. Our neighbor was filling up his freezer the first week we were here with a cow somebody hit. So we drive very carefully cause you never know what's around the next bend ha ha!


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Isla Verde said:


> I have a vague recollection of seeing a Jodorowsky film many years and was not impressed. On the other hand, the menagerie described by terrybahena really tickles my funny bone.


I actually saw his "masterpiece," El Topo, at a cinema in Puebla in 1971. He was very hot then among the intellectual crowd. The movie was surrealistic in a way similar to what Terry describes, but revolting. The audience was shocked into silence at the end, and as we all filed out onto the street we encountered a group of horribly deformed street musicians equal to anything in the movie. The crowd was astonished, and there was much nervous, and some hysterical, laughter. A vivd experience.


----------



## Isla Verde

ptrichmondmike said:


> I actually saw his "masterpiece," El Topo, at a cinema in Puebla in 1971. He was very hot then among the intellectual crowd. The movie was surrealistic in a way similar to what Terry describes, but revolting. The audience was shocked into silence at the end, and as we all filed out onto the street we encountered a group of horribly deformed street musicians equal to anything in the movie. The crowd was astonished, and there was much nervous, and some hysterical, laughter. A vivd experience.


I too saw El Topo back in the 1970s when it first came out. I don´t recall that it was revolting, just that it was pretentious and overdone, and I didn't like it at all.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I too saw El Topo back in the 1970s when it first came out. I don´t recall that it was revolting, just that it was pretentious and overdone, and I didn't like it at all.


I have seen it twice. The second time was because I didn't remember the name and didn't realize I had already seen it. A very strange movie.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I have seen it twice. The second time was because I didn't remember the name and didn't realize I had already seen it. A very strange movie.


Was it better the second time around?


----------



## taniagr

*Reassuring...*

Your post is so reassuring and encouraging. I plan on moving to Cabo in about 9 months and occasionally get overwhelmed with thoughts of it. Your post brought happy thoughts and hopefulness.


----------



## mickisue1

Terry, every time I read a post from you about your experiences, I get excited all over again at the thought of moving to MX.


----------



## edgeee

terrybahena said:


> . . .
> I see people taking huge pigs for a walk. And the water is soooo cool. Every wave is different, and we've seen dolphins & sharks cruising by chasing fish. The cloud formations are awesome- I don't know why- maybe we're closer to the sky here? It is SO appealing! Simple, not easy, and appealing.


i'm wondering if the pig has become bacon by now.
pet pigs are more likely to happen among those who have plenty of ham on demand.

if your experience is making you feel' higher', then yes, you are closer to the sky.
but you're not higher. you are expanding.
you are building a new dimension into your life.

Congratulations!:clap2:


----------



## terrybahena

taniagr said:


> Your post is so reassuring and encouraging. I plan on moving to Cabo in about 9 months and occasionally get overwhelmed with thoughts of it. Your post brought happy thoughts and hopefulness.


Well unless you are fluent in Spanish, one good thing for you I think is that Cabo has alot of English speakers. There is a kid here who just turned 18, and he's going next month to be a cook in Cabo, and he wants to learn English. The truth is if I were fluent I proably would not have struggled in the beginning. But it probly more about my huge ego- my husband was chattin' & laughing and I had that vacant smile of she who can't understand ha ha. So I learn more every day. A little more. I did speak some Spanish before I got here- but my problem is that I can speak better than I can understand! My best advice- relax and let go, be humble.


----------



## terrybahena

edgeee said:


> i'm wondering if the pig has become bacon by now.
> pet pigs are more likely to happen among those who have plenty of ham on demand.
> 
> if your experience is making you feel' higher', then yes, you are closer to the sky.
> but you're not higher. you are expanding.
> you are building a new dimension into your life.
> 
> Congratulations!:clap2:


yeah I know the pigs aren't pets- they're just protecting their investment...


----------



## bougainvillea

The water from the toilet is no different than the water from the tap........Mexico is a seismic area and the water pipes are often cracked, which allows for contamination from adjacent sewer pipes. Sooner or later your dog will contract giardia or some sort of e-coli infection. Just because it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it won't. I've had them all, and believe me, it's a fate to be avoided at all costs, especially for an animal, who can't tell you how sick he is. Give your dog the same bottled water you drink.


----------



## terrybahena

bougainvillea said:


> The water from the toilet is no different than the water from the tap........Mexico is a seismic area and the water pipes are often cracked, which allows for contamination from adjacent sewer pipes. Sooner or later your dog will contract giardia or some sort of e-coli infection. Just because it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it won't. I've had them all, and believe me, it's a fate to be avoided at all costs, especially for an animal, who can't tell you how sick he is. Give your dog the same bottled water you drink.


Thank you for your comment, however we are not connected to sewer pipes or any pipes. Our water comes from the rain, collects into an underground cistern, then we pump it back up to the roof and into the house If we run out of rainwater we can buy water in huge jugs, and also a friend here has created a water project where he's getting water off the mountain with big hoses, and he will also sell us water. We shower and use it in the toilet that's all. Sam drinks from puddles too, so there's no stopping him....
With how much it's rained since Thursday and still raining one of our cisterns is overflowing.


----------



## mickisue1

terrybahena said:


> Thank you for your comment, however we are not connected to sewer pipes or any pipes. Our water comes from the rain, collects into an underground cistern, then we pump it back up to the roof and into the house If we run out of rainwater we can buy water in huge jugs, and also a friend here has created a water project where he's getting water off the mountain with big hoses, and he will also sell us water. We shower and use it in the toilet that's all. Sam drinks from puddles too, so there's no stopping him....
> With how much it's rained since Thursday and still raining one of our cisterns is overflowing.


If you google canine giardiasis, you'll find that MOST dogs either have, or carry it.

As you said about your dog, there's no stopping them, so work on the important stuff, no?

While a dog can't tell you that they are infected, the most common symptom is bloody stools, and any pet owner worthy of the name would check into the cause of that.


----------



## terrybahena

mickisue1 said:


> If you google canine giardiasis, you'll find that MOST dogs either have, or carry it.
> 
> As you said about your dog, there's no stopping them, so work on the important stuff, no?
> 
> While a dog can't tell you that they are infected, the most common symptom is bloody stools, and any pet owner worthy of the name would check into the cause of that.


Well now the important stuff is hoping that no more wind accompanies the pouring rain, cause the other nite we found out we need to fix (caulk or something) the windows when the rain poured in! Luckily the living area is mainly the other side of the room, but we had SO much water in the house, across the patio in the kitchen too. The ocean is to angry to go in, but the arroyo nearby that crosses the road down to the sea got kinda stopped up by the construction (they are going to pave the road but the timing kinda sucks), and so there's a huge pond on the other side of the road. Sam loves it and so do the neighborhood kids- its so deep it's over their heads. It's been raining since Thursday, a few breaks but no sun...but it's warm so...I'm good.

And speaking of the kids; I have been teaching English, very casual, to 3 or 4 kids, an hour at a time, 3 days a week. Sometimes they don't even show. I'm not a teacher by career, and I don't charge anything. These kids are 6-9 yrs old and we just have fun....today- 13 kids showed up!!! Wow! very cool and VERY scared ha ha. We had alot of fun, they compete with each other, and they all want to come back on Wednesday! I had some kid dictionaries (Spanish/English) but all out now, I gotta check this forum to see if anyone has ordered from Amazon here in Mexico. I thing these are the important things. ...ok and the windows too!


----------



## Isla Verde

terrybahena said:


> I gotta check this forum to see if anyone has ordered from Amazon here in Mexico.


I have ordered books from Amazon, and my orders always arrived though not always as quickly as I would have liked. If you want to avoid shipping charges and get generally better service, I would check out this socially-conscious outfit instead: www.betterworldbooks.com .


----------



## terrybahena

thnx!


----------



## Isla Verde

terrybahena said:


> thnx!


¡De nada!


----------



## Longford

terrybahena said:


> Well now the important stuff is hoping that no more wind accompanies the pouring rain, cause the other nite we found out we need to fix (caulk or something) the windows when the rain poured in! Luckily the living area is mainly the other side of the room, but we had SO much water in the house, across the patio in the kitchen too. The ocean is to angry to go in, but the arroyo nearby that crosses the road down to the sea got kinda stopped up by the construction (they are going to pave the road but the timing kinda sucks), and so there's a huge pond on the other side of the road. Sam loves it and so do the neighborhood kids- its so deep it's over their heads. It's been raining since Thursday, a few breaks but no sun...but it's warm so...I'm good.


I know your home, Terry. You're up above the beach on hard rock and pretty close to the water ... and you get the brunt of the winds and whipping rain off of the Ocean. You could, I'm supposing, always take refuge in the lighthouse ... if you needed!

I doubt the road paving is going to work well. Typically, and in that region of Guerrero, the construction methods aren't very good and nature will have its way when the heavy rains come. It's a good thought though because of all of the deep ruts in parts.



> And speaking of the kids; I have been teaching English, very casual, to 3 or 4 kids, an hour at a time, 3 days a week. Sometimes they don't even show. I'm not a teacher by career, and I don't charge anything. These kids are 6-9 yrs old and we just have fun....today- 13 kids showed up!!! Wow! very cool and VERY scared ha ha. We had alot of fun, they compete with each other, and they all want to come back on Wednesday! I had some kid dictionaries (Spanish/English) but all out now, I gotta check this forum to see if anyone has ordered from Amazon here in Mexico. I thing these are the important things. ...ok and the windows too!


Good for you, helping the kids and others. You're in the middle of the most intense of the "intensive learning" modes at the moment and it can be very frustrating trying to figure-out what's going on. But, after the next six months you're going to be amazed at how far you've advanced. You're learning what isn't taught in language schools. Tough, though. I know that.


----------



## terrybahena

Longford said:


> I know your home, Terry. You're up above the beach on hard rock and pretty close to the water ... and you get the brunt of the winds and whipping rain off of the Ocean. You could, I'm supposing, always take refuge in the lighthouse ... if you needed!
> 
> I doubt the road paving is going to work well. Typically, and in that region of Guerrero, the construction methods aren't very good and nature will have its way when the heavy rains come. It's a good thought though because of all of the deep ruts in parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you, helping the kids and others. You're in the middle of the most intense of the "intensive learning" modes at the moment and it can be very frustrating trying to figure-out what's going on. But, after the next six months you're going to be amazed at how far you've advanced. You're learning what isn't taught in language schools. Tough, though. I know that.


Thanx for your comments. I do get frustrated and I hope you are right that I will be amazed after 6 months! It is tough but I am tough too...ok sometimes ha ha. I am SO looking forward to the day I just jabber away in espanol, not taking so long to figure out what I want to say the the topic has already changed 5 times!


----------



## Jim45D

Well, how hot is hot? Clue please.


----------



## terrybahena

Jim45D said:


> Well, how hot is hot? Clue please.


well we usually have a fan going whatever room we are in, and always all nite pointed at the bed. AC is on our list, but we are trying to experience all the seasons first. I sweat profusely when I'm sitting down. We have no hot water and do not care a bit. Except when you're first after a hot day, then the water's been sitting in a tank up on the roof...and then it's hot ha ha. The sand gets hot so you have to wear flipflops unless you are walking next to the water's edge. A breeze is always a gift sent from heaven and so far it's hot even when it's raining. I only wear sleeveless tops, shorts or skirts. However- I hear that October thru Dec/Jan is muy fresco, nice and cool. Then it starts getting hot again....
But if you're in Arizona you already know how hot is hot! Sorry- maybe you were asking about actual temps? Not sure, I'm sure around 100, but it's a heat that pushes you into the ground and sucks all the moisture out of you...
but it's heaven just the same!


----------



## Isla Verde

terrybahena said:


> well we usually have a fan going whatever room we are in, and always all nite pointed at the bed. AC is on our list, but we are trying to experience all the seasons first. I sweat profusely when I'm sitting down. We have no hot water and do not care a bit. Except when you're first after a hot day, then the water's been sitting in a tank up on the roof...and then it's hot ha ha. The sand gets hot so you have to wear flipflops unless you are walking next to the water's edge. A breeze is always a gift sent from heaven and so far it's hot even when it's raining. I only wear sleeveless tops, shorts or skirts. However- I hear that October thru Dec/Jan is muy fresco, nice and cool. Then it starts getting hot again....
> But if you're in Arizona you already know how hot is hot! Sorry- maybe you were asking about actual temps? Not sure, I'm sure around 100, but it's a heat that pushes you into the ground and sucks all the moisture out of you...
> but it's heaven just the same!


It sounds like hell to me, but then I've never liked hot and humid weather, which is why the climate in Mexico City suits me just fine. Had you spent any time in Playa Ventura in the summer before moving there?


----------



## terrybahena

Isla Verde said:


> It sounds like hell to me, but then I've never liked hot and humid weather, which is why the climate in Mexico City suits me just fine. Had you spent any time in Playa Ventura in the summer before moving there?


No, I've been here in Feb, March, April, & May. But swinging in the hammock makes a cool breeze on your face, so does walking. I don't have to work, and the time I spend with the kids is a ball. I really think I'm starting to get used to it. Last 2 days I've taken a long exercise walk on a winding hilly road and was ok. As well as my elliptical, which I think I would have died on when I first got here. The beauty of the sunset EVERY nite, and the sheer enjoyment of sitting in pools of ocean water when the tide is out makes one forget the heat, forget everything except joy.


----------



## Isla Verde

terrybahena said:


> No, I've been here in Feb, March, April, & May. But swinging in the hammock makes a cool breeze on your face, so does walking. I don't have to work, and the time I spend with the kids is a ball. I really think I'm starting to get used to it. Last 2 days I've taken a long exercise walk on a winding hilly road and was ok. As well as my elliptical, which I think I would have died on when I first got here. The beauty of the sunset EVERY nite, and the sheer enjoyment of sitting in pools of ocean water when the tide is out makes one forget the heat, forget everything except joy.


It sounds like you've found a new home where you are truly happy! 

It may have something to do with individual metabolisms, but I know that beautiful sunsets and the joys of living by the ocean could never make up for the fatigue that I suffer when spending time in tropical climes. And I've never been a big fan of sweating either  .


----------



## Longford

Jim45D said:


> Well, how hot is hot? Clue please.


Here's a link to some weather information for Copala, the closest large town to Playa Ventura:

Copala Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Mehika

I don't know in which language the text appears, but it's not English or Spanish. But the weather info seems accurate and is in centegrade. It'll give you an idea of what it's like there. The area is hot/humid and this is the rainy/storm season ... until November. June to November can be tough. In ways it's like S.E. Florida at this time of year. Less hot than Arizona and humid.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> I don't know in which language the text appears, but it's not English or Spanish.


Here's weather information for Copala in English: 

5 Day Weather Forecast for Copala - weather.com

I'm still trying to figure out what language is used in the site Longford found - maybe something Slavic?


----------



## makaloco

It says "Slovenski, ºC" (Slovak?), but you can change to another language. In the top right corner of the window, the language options are just below "login" and to the right of the Facebook and Twitter logos.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Here's weather information for Copala in English:
> 
> 5 Day Weather Forecast for Copala - weather.com
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what language is used in the site Longford found - maybe something Slavic?


Notice that at this time the present temp. is 86 HOWEVER the "feels like" temp. is 96. Ay, caramba!


----------



## mickisue1

AlanMexicali said:


> Notice that at this time the present temp. is 86 HOWEVER the "feels like" temp. is 96. Ay, caramba!


Sounds like here, today.

It's currently 81 and feels like a sauna after the rain yesterday, and the humidity.


----------



## Jim45D

*Hot!*



terrybahena said:


> well we usually have a fan going whatever room we are in, and always all nite pointed at the bed. AC is on our list, but we are trying to experience all the seasons first. I sweat profusely when I'm sitting down. We have no hot water and do not care a bit. Except when you're first after a hot day, then the water's been sitting in a tank up on the roof...and then it's hot ha ha. The sand gets hot so you have to wear flipflops unless you are walking next to the water's edge. A breeze is always a gift sent from heaven and so far it's hot even when it's raining. I only wear sleeveless tops, shorts or skirts. However- I hear that October thru Dec/Jan is muy fresco, nice and cool. Then it starts getting hot again....
> But if you're in Arizona you already know how hot is hot! Sorry- maybe you were asking about actual temps? Not sure, I'm sure around 100, but it's a heat that pushes you into the ground and sucks all the moisture out of you...
> but it's heaven just the same!


_"but, it's a heat that pushes you into the ground and sucks all the moisture out of __you"......_that was enough for me, and yes I do know what hot is. Not for me. We bought property 6 years ago in El Fuerte, Sin., absolutely breathtaking. That was in Dec. of '06. Plenty of relatives...the wife's side. We came back to Az. sold everything and went there. Arriving in late Jan. all went well, started building. By the time it got to the middle of May....we thought, except for being wide awake, that we were back in Az. again. So hot we couldn't breathe. We said no way, and gave it up. We came back to Az., and are getting ready to make the plunge once again. My wife is from Guaymas, Son., just about 5 hr. drive north of El Fuerte, and she couldn't handle it either. So now we're suffering with 116° F. temp's. in the shade. When we left there it was 110° F, 47° C. Now, it's somewhere on the West coast of Mexico. Seriously considering Ensenada, or somewhere in that vicinity. I have been monitoring the daily temps. there, and when it's 105° here....it's 72° there. More to our liking. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Sounds like here, today.
> 
> It's currently 81 and feels like a sauna after the rain yesterday, and the humidity.


It's the humidity that will get you every time. Since the climate is basically dry in Mexico City, even when the temperature hovers around 90º F., if you are in the shade, or indoors, you still feel quite comfortable.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> It's the humidity that will get you every time. Since the climate is basically dry in Mexico City, even when the temperature hovers around 90º F., if you are in the shade, or indoors, you still feel quite comfortable.


That seems to be a personal preference. I tend to agree with you. However, my Spanish teacher who grew up in the Puerta Vallarta area complains about the dry air in Guadalajara and would like nothing better than to move back to the humidity of the coast.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> That seems to be a personal preference. I tend to agree with you. However, my Spanish teacher who grew up in the Puerta Vallarta area complains about the dry air in Guadalajara and would like nothing better than to move back to the humidity of the coast.


Of course, it's a personal preference. However, I grew up on the East Coast of the US and lived through horribly hot and humid summers for many, many years, which taught me to hate that kind of weather.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, it's a personal preference. However, I grew up on the East Coast of the US and lived through horribly hot and humid summers for many, many years, which taught me to hate that kind of weather.


I grew up in Alaska and any place where I don't have to shovel sidewalks for 9 months a year is ideal for me.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I grew up in Alaska and any place where I don't have to shovel sidewalks for 9 months a year is ideal for me.


Any place where I don't have to to deal with extreme weather, whether very hot or very cold, is perfect for me!


----------



## Jim45D

Longford:

Thanks for the link to Accu-Weather. It sure beats the one I was using (Weatherbug). The weather in Copala definiately would not agree with us. I managed to get the location changed from the Slavic language to English. It;s a great site. I went to Ensenada (El Sauzal) area where my wife's daughter has a lot for us to build. I haven't seen the lot yet, but we're going anyway in Jan. or Feb. of next year. According to the site the weather hasn't been above 32° C. all this summer. That we can live with. If we were 30 years younger the Copala weather would be idea.


----------



## q_vivar

*similar experience*

It sounds about like my experiences thusfar - I have been here for a little more than 2 months and I think I could have written what you did! Except there is no one here that speaks English except my husband. Thanks for making me feel better!


----------



## Isla Verde

q_vivar said:


> It sounds about like my experiences thusfar - I have been here for a little more than 2 months and I think I could have written what you did! Except there is no one here that speaks English except my husband. Thanks for making me feel better!


Before retiring in Mexico, I had lived here before and spoke Spanish well. I can't imagine how challenging it must be for you if you don't speak the language and aren't living in an English-speaking "expat bubble". How did you and your husband come to live in Mexico, and why did you choose Cordoba?


----------



## terrybahena

q_vivar said:


> It sounds about like my experiences thusfar - I have been here for a little more than 2 months and I think I could have written what you did! Except there is no one here that speaks English except my husband. Thanks for making me feel better!


Maybe you and I should "private message" each other and trade emails- we can encourage each other and share experiences. Not sure if you knew how to private msg since you just joined the forum, so I put it here. Hang in there, I know it's tough sometimes! Terry


----------



## q_vivar

*why cordoba*



Isla Verde said:


> Before retiring in Mexico, I had lived here before and spoke Spanish well. I can't imagine how challenging it must be for you if you don't speak the language and aren't living in an English-speaking "expat bubble". How did you and your husband come to live in Mexico, and why did you choose Cordoba?


HE is from Cordoba - that takes care of the language barrier but I am looking for some of my own contacts, that's all. Thanks for respondimg.


----------



## q_vivar

terrybahena said:


> Maybe you and I should "private message" each other and trade emails- we can encourage each other and share experiences. Not sure if you knew how to private msg since you just joined the forum, so I put it here. Hang in there, I know it's tough sometimes! Terry


No I'm not aware of the private messaging - if you can provide some direction that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde

q_vivar said:


> HE is from Cordoba - that takes care of the language barrier but I am looking for some of my own contacts, that's all. Thanks for respondimg.


You're welcome. I hope you find some English-speaking friends soon. In the meantime, you can always "talk" with us here at the Expat Forum.


----------



## bougainvillea

Easy solution. Learn Spanish.


----------



## bougainvillea

It is true that it's always reassuring and calming to find someone in a foreign country that speaks English. I've lived in half a dozen foreign countries, and it is universally true that Americans tend to congregate in known hangouts of other Americans (or English-speakers), just to speak our common language and be able to relate to a person with common values and a common history. 

But it doesn't sound like you are in that situation. If you can't beat 'em.....join 'em. Your first task is to learn Spanish. Take a class, a course, whatever. You will gain immeasurable confidence and be lightyears more at ease where you are. It's not hard.


----------



## Isla Verde

bougainvillea said:


> Easy solution. Learn Spanish.


A simplistic solution. Especially for adults, learning a foreign language well enough to communicate on a daily basis with native speakers can take a while. Of course, while q_vivar is studying Spanish, and practicing it every day with her husband and new acquaintances in Cordoba, it would be nice if she had an English-speaking friend or two.


----------



## terrybahena

Isla Verde said:


> A simplistic solution. Especially for adults, learning a foreign language well enough to communicate on a daily basis with native speakers can take a while. Of course, while q_vivar is studying Spanish, and practicing it every day with her husband and new acquaintances in Cordoba, it would be nice if she had an English-speaking friend or two.


Agreed! Learning Spanish. while probly easier than learning English, takes time. I could survive- I could shop, eat, get directions, and have fairly basic one on one conversations when I got here, and 3 months later I've learned a ton more, but still get lost in a group conversation or even with one other person of I haven't figured out the topic. It gets lonely sometimes, and can be exhausting straining to somehow "hear" (meaning understand) all day long. 

Husbands try hard, to teach and to translate, but it can be hard for them too sometimes. We got a couple of English channels on our tv, that I can sit and not think in front of ha ha, and I read alot (hammock time). But I push myself everyday to get better speaking Spanish. And yes, having someone to simply chat with, and especially someone who understands exactly where you're coming from....is a gift.


----------



## bougainvillea

I disagree. Here's the thing. Trying to pick up Spanish, or any other language, on the street will indeed take quite a bit of time. You may get to the point where you can make your way around, but you'll have no idea how awful you sound to the people in whose country you are a guest. Your Spanish will be atrocious. I know WAY too many Gringos with years and years and years in Latin America who speak this sort of Spanish. It's painful to listen to and embarrassing to the rest of us. You will never get the language if you don't learn the grammar....period. And it's just not that hard. Find a class.


----------



## Isla Verde

bougainvillea said:


> I disagree. Here's the thing. Trying to pick up Spanish, or any other language, on the street will indeed take quite a bit of time. You may get to the point where you can make your way around, but you'll have no idea how awful you sound to the people in whose country you are a guest. Your Spanish will be atrocious. I know WAY too many Gringos with years and years and years in Latin America who speak this sort of Spanish. It's painful to listen to and embarrassing to the rest of us. You will never get the language if you don't learn the grammar....period. And it's just not that hard. Find a class.


Who are you disagreeing with? I agree completely with your comments, by the way. There are few people who can learn a language by just "picking it up" on the street, and for anyone who is monolingual and over the age of 30 or so, it can be almost impossible. I advise anyone moving to Mexico who doesn't already have a a decent command of Spanish to "get you to a language school" while you're still at home and to continue your studies once you arrive.


----------



## bougainvillea

Isla Verde said:


> Who are you disagreeing with? I agree completely with your comments, by the way. There are few people who can learn a language by just "picking it up" on the street, and for anyone who is monolingual and over the age of 30 or so, it can be almost impossible. I advise anyone moving to Mexico who doesn't already have a a decent command of Spanish to "get you to a language school" while you're still at home and to continue your studies once you arrive.


YAY! Thanks for seconding my views. I appreciate it. I was disagreeing with someone several posts over.....should have quoted it.

I DO disagree that if you're over the age of thirty, you can't learn languages as well. Baloney. I learn just as well as I did decades ago and I'm 65. My God, if I can learn Photoshop (my current class) I can learn anything. There IS this though....certain people have a facility for languages while others do not, and that's a fact. It's a matter of hearing it....some just don't. Others just don't care, but that's another matter. I speak Spanish, French and italian, all of which I learned with no trouble, but I learn languages very easily. Never could get chemistry though. Oh well. One must work with one's skill set.


----------



## Isla Verde

bougainvillea said:


> YAY! Thanks for seconding my views. I appreciate it. I was disagreeing with someone several posts over.....should have quoted it.
> 
> I DO disagree that if you're over the age of thirty, you can't learn languages as well. Baloney. I learn just as well as I did decades ago and I'm 65. My God, if I can learn Photoshop (my current class) I can learn anything. There IS this though....certain people have a facility for languages while others do not, and that's a fact. It's a matter of hearing it....some just don't. Others just don't care, but that's another matter. I speak Spanish, French and italian, all of which I learned with no trouble, but I learn languages very easily. Never could get chemistry though. Oh well. One must work with one's skill set.


I fear you've misunderstood my previous message. What I said was if you're over 30, *picking it up on the street *will be very difficult or impossible. And it is true that certain people have an aptitude for languages, which is often related to musical and/or mathematical abilities. Another thing to keep in mind is that once you're learned a second language, even as an adult, the third and fourth ones come much more easily, especially, as in your case, when they belong to the same language family.


----------



## bougainvillea

Isla Verde said:


> I fear you've misunderstood my previous message. What I said was if you're over 30, *picking it up on the street *will be very difficult or impossible. And it is true that certain people have an aptitude for languages, which is often related to musical and/or mathematical abilities. Another thing to keep in mind is that once you're learned a second language, even as an adult, the third and fourth ones come much more easily, especially, as in your case, when they belong to the same language family.


Well......speak for yourself. I don't have any trouble learning anything. On the street or otherwise.


----------



## Isla Verde

bougainvillea said:


> Well......speak for yourself. I don't have any trouble learning anything. On the street or otherwise.


Well, great for you. Everyone isn't so lucky to have your amazing talent for language-learning. By the way, when did you learn your first foreign language?


----------

